# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  عمالقة نادي منشية بني حسن والفوز الساحق

## بنت الشديفات

فاز فريق منشية بني حسن
على فريق كفرسوم ضمن مباريات درع الاتحاد
في المباراة التي اقيمت على ملعب الرمثا
بهدف مقابل لاشي جاء في الشوط الثاني عن طريق اللاعب هاني المساعيد

وبذلك دخل منشيةبني حسن الموسم بفوز مستحق وانتزاع للصدارة
وحيداويعتبر هذا حضور طيب للمنشية
مبرووك للمنشية وكل بني حسن ♥ عشيرة المليون ♥




نعم يا نادي المليون نعم انتم اسود الغاب ...........


المنشية (2) البقعة (1)
شوط سلبي
أمسك البقعة بزمام المبادرة الهجومية مبكرا بعد أن أحكم قبضته على منطقة الوسط، بفضل تحركات حاتم عوني وصلاح خليل وأحمد سعيد وأبو عريف، ونوعوا من اساليب الإختراق لإيصال الكرات للثنائي الهجومي محمد عبد الحليم وعدنان عدوس، وهذا الأخير واجه المرمى لكن حارس المنشية سلطان شديفات أثبت حضورا قويا في إبعاد الكرة.
مهمة البقعة بالوصول إلى مرمى المنشية أضحت سهلة، بعدما تناقل اللاعبون الكرات فيما بينهم بسهولة، وزاد عدد اللاعبين داخل منطقة جزاء المنشية الذي تعامل بحذر مع هبات البقعة المتتالية وأبعد المدافعون زيد مجلي ومحمد محمود ومالك رشيد، ونشطت تحركات أحمد الداوود ورضوان شطناوي ومروان شديفات؛ ما زاد من فاعلية تحركات سامي ذيابات ومروان شديفات على الأطراف، لعكس الكرات النموذجية للمهاجمين خالد قويدر وعودة الجبور.
ومرت تسديدة الداوود جانب المرمى، وخرج محمود للإصابة وحل علي السردي بدلا منه وأبقى على نهجه الهجومي دون فائدة في ظل غياب النجاعة التهديفية لينتهي الشوط الأول دون أهداف.
شوط الأهداف
أحداث الشوط الثاني شهدت هدفا مبكرا للمنشية، وتحديدا في الدقيقة «59» عندما أرسل عودة الجبور كرة عرضية دكها قويدر برأسه في شباك أبو خوصة.
وكان البقعة الذي ندم على ضياع فرصه يدفع بأوراق عامر وريكات ومهند درسية ولؤي عدوس، وبعد عدد من الجمل التكتيكية الجميلة بين الداوود والرياحنة الذي كشف المرمى وسدد الهدف الثاني لفريقه في الدقيقة «84».
وفي الوقت بدل الضائع تعرض لؤي عدوس للإعثار ليحتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء نفذها محمد عبدالحليم بنجاح هدف فريقه الوحيد في الدقيقة «94»، وبعد ذلك كان الحكم يشهر البطاقة الحمراء لمهند درسية بداعي الاعتراض.


بني حسن ..... منشية بني حسن ............ بني حسن 
مبارك يا اسود 
حكمة قالها الكثيرين ............ المنشية نادي الملايين

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

مبروك ...

وبالتوفيق لكل الانديه المشاركه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شكراً مشتت والف مبارك للعمالقة  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]مبارك اختي بنت الشديفات  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91): [/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

الله يخليك هدوء ويبارك فيك  :Icon2:

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يسعد ربهم والله رجاااااااااال
 :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (90):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

واليوم فازو على شباب الاردن والله رجال بني حسننننننننننننننننننن غيييييييييييييييييررررررررر

----------


## العالي عالي

*نادي حديث العهد اول مرة يتأهل إلى 

دوري الممتاز طموحه عالي كتير 

واعتقد انه سوف يكون له تأثير كبير واعتقد انه 

سوف يحقق نتيجة جيدة في دوري الممتاز

الف مبروك لجميع ابناء المفرق على فريقهم القوي*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلمووووووووووووو عالي كلك زووووووووووووووووووء الله يخليك

----------


## محمد العزام

الف مبروك لنادي المنشية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مبروك على إني بشجع الزعيم الفيصلي النسر الازرق مرة ثانيه مبروك  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):

----------


## كاردياك الاردنيه

الف مبروك لنادي منشية بني حسن و اليوم الهم مبراة معالجزيرة و اكييييييييييييد رح يفوزو مبروك سلف

----------


## بنت الشديفات

محمد العزام 0000 تحية 0000 كاردياك يسلمو على المرور ويسلمو كتير 
والف مبارك للمنشية

----------


## عاشقة ريان

حكمة قالها الكثيرين ............ المنشية نادي الملايين 

روعه تسلمي والله انك زوء 
اسود مافي منهم

----------


## م. هاني المساعيد

ma dam fe wrana  jomhor methlek ya  bent el $difat
27na ma ra7 n8a99er  o  ra7  nel3ab  o  ngaddem kol   johdna  kermal nfoz
o nerfa3 2sem  nadeena

hani al masa3eed

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ma dam fe wrana  jomhor methlek ya  bent el $difat
> 27na ma ra7 n8a99er  o  ra7  nel3ab  o  ngaddem kol   johdna  kermal nfoz
> o nerfa3 2sem  nadeena
> 
> hani al masa3eed




 :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

تحياتي للحارس عرين منشيه بني حسن الفارس المتألق


محمود المزايدة

----------

